# Low tech plants



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I just set up my low tech planted tank. I used eco complete for substrate and I have a 3 bulb t5 ho fixture for my lighting. Currently running 2 10,000k bulbs would add another 6700k to replace the actinic that came with the fixture. Tank is 57 gallon standard 3 footer. Planning to keep tetras, barbs, rams basically just small community fish.
My goal is to have a low tech easy maintenance planted tank. Any plants that you guys recommend that are easy to maintain? Also is there any red plants that are low tech? What temp do you guys keep your tank? How long should I leave the lights on? Ferts that i need? Only have a 2 liter of flourish excel to start.
Thank you in advance!
Mello


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

So you've got it set up already, eh? Wow - you don't waste time when you put your mind to something  I'm sure this will end up being a show tank in no time. Hopefully you'll get some advice from some of the plant gurus on here, like Stuart, and Ed and everyone else. I'm completely useless with planted tanks so I can't help you at all. Good luck with it and I'm looking forward to seeing pics :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Mello, good to see another planted tank getting up and running! 

Sounds like you've got a pretty good start. Right off the bat, how high do you keep that light fixture off the top of the tank? With the 3 T5 bulbs you might end up with some algae issues pretty quickly. I keep my light about 6" off the surface and I actually want to raise it further. 
Also I keep it on for 4 hours then off for 4 hours and back on for 5 hours. The siesta during the day keeps the power bill down a bit and allows me a longer period to stare at the tank blankly when i get home from work. 
My tank is right around 80 degrees. 
The eco complete and excel will do you great. I would also suggest getting a jug of Flourish Comprehensive to cover the ferts for your plants. 

A few plants to start with would be Wisteria, Java ferns, crypts. and see how those grow for you. Stay away from Vals or aponageton species because they dont react well with excel. 

I've got plenty of java fern and some wisteria that you could take if you'd like to help you get started.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, and Mike can help you too  Thanks, Mike :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not run the third bulb. 2x39w is plenty of light with a T5HO setup with proper reflectors. I am growing Ludwigia repens which have reddish hues, in my cube, but there are not too many plants which are red for low tech. Another one is the Tiger lotus. Both are growing well in my tanks. I don't do java fern anymore because it's just too much of a weed. I would do Anubias. Slow growing and great in low light. Crypts would do well, but it depends a bit on your temp. In my cube which was at 29.5 C it wasn't growing much at all. I've seen lowered the temp to 28.5 and will likely go to 28 to get the plants to grow better. I had the temps so high to get all the wilds eating, but now that they are, I don't want them to eat so much.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> So you've got it set up already, eh? Wow - you don't waste time when you put your mind to something  I'm sure this will end up being a show tank in no time. Hopefully you'll get some advice from some of the plant gurus on here, like Stuart, and Ed and everyone else. I'm completely useless with planted tanks so I can't help you at all. Good luck with it and I'm looking forward to seeing pics :bigsmile:


Yes it is setup and running now...still learning from the pros how to do this planted setup right. Why waste time we only live once


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

2 liters of excel will last a while. I always lower the dose once my plants have reached the size I want.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Mello, good to see another planted tank getting up and running!
> 
> Sounds like you've got a pretty good start. Right off the bat, how high do you keep that light fixture off the top of the tank? With the 3 T5 bulbs you might end up with some algae issues pretty quickly. I keep my light about 6" off the surface and I actually want to raise it further.
> Also I keep it on for 4 hours then off for 4 hours and back on for 5 hours. The siesta during the day keeps the power bill down a bit and allows me a longer period to stare at the tank blankly when i get home from work.
> ...


Thanks for the good advice. The fixture I have is the same Canadian Aquatics are selling. The light is 2" above water. A fellow member told me about that too I might have algae issues with the lighting. I like the way you set your lights 4 on 4 off and 5hours back. I might do that too. For sure I'll take some plants off you and thank you!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I would not run the third bulb. 2x39w is plenty of light with a T5HO setup with proper reflectors. I am growing Ludwigia repens which have reddish hues, in my cube, but there are not too many plants which are red for low tech. Another one is the Tiger lotus. Both are growing well in my tanks. I don't do java fern anymore because it's just too much of a weed. I would do Anubias. Slow growing and great in low light. Crypts would do well, but it depends a bit on your temp. In my cube which was at 29.5 C it wasn't growing much at all. I've seen lowered the temp to 28.5 and will likely go to 28 to get the plants to grow better. I had the temps so high to get all the wilds eating, but now that they are, I don't want them to eat so much.


Thanks! I definetely will put anubias as I had them in my discus tank before and they were easy. I dont know if I'm gonna be putting any discus in this tank wanna keep smaller community fish rightnow. But you never know  I really your cube setup.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's what it looks like rightnow. Just bought a bunch of plants from Crs and at KE today. The only plant I know the name here is anubias.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a very nice setup. Looks like you have vals in the back, so you won't want to dose Excel.

Very nice piece of wood too.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very nice Rommel. All this is 24 hours! Instant planted tank from eBay


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a very nice setup. Looks like you have vals in the back, so you won't want to dose Excel.
> 
> Very nice piece of wood too.


What do I need to use? if I don't dose Excel?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you keep the light low, nothing. Unless you want to go pressurized CO2. If not, lower light, and lots of surface gas exchange to bring in atmospheric CO2.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Very nice Rommel. All this is 24 hours! Instant planted tank from eBay


Hahaha! I wish It was a two week wait because the tank I ordered from JL aquatics arrived last week. Most of the fish and plants got them today and yesterday. Good to see you at JL today MR. Early bird


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Romel, the tank is off to a great start, I will have a bunch of plants for you soon!

Cheers Chris


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Wow Romel, the tank is off to a great start, I will have a bunch of plants for you soon!
> 
> Cheers Chris


Thanks Chris! I also want to see your reef and how all those gadgets you got works


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful set up, Mello.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard said:


> Beautiful set up, Mello.  Thank you for sharing.


Thanks Richard! Your rams settled in quick too. They are beautiful.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That looks great, nice and clean


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Here's what it looks like rightnow. Just bought a bunch of plants from Crs and at KE today. The only plant I know the name here is anubias.


Great start to the tank. I like the green of the plants. A good contrast of different shades of green. I would let the plants grow slowly so there's less maintenance.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

I would personally do the following:
1) Plant the anubias to the side of the rocks (tie with a rubber band until they anchor themselves to the rock(s). Anubias do better growing on rocks or wood as you don't have to worry about the roots rotting.
2) Plant Blyxa Japonica between the rocks where the Anubias are currently located
3) Tie some type of moss to the beautiful pieces of wood
4) Prior to doing (1) and (2), partially bury the rocks so they blend in better with the gravel and look more natural

Other than that, it's a beautiful tank


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

what algae eater fish would you guys recommend? I currently have 2 albino bristlenose and want to add some more. I want something that dosen't grow to big and won't be aggressive to their tankmates.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

a bunch of little ottos might be right up your alley


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> what algae eater fish would you guys recommend? I currently have 2 albino bristlenose and want to add some more. I want something that dosen't grow to big and won't be aggressive to their tankmates.


Pick up about 6 or 8 sailfin plecos. They stay really, really small - you won't even know they are there


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The only algae eater I would add is a Denisonni barbus or croshellius reticulatus, Pat may have some... Both of these eat black brush algae very well. The Denisonni have beautiful red colour and a nice green sheen on top!


----------

